# Wilson v McGill



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2020)

Anyone watched that incredible last frame? After forty five years the Davis / Taylor match has finally been knocked off the front page of snooker's history book.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2020)

That was unbelievable, don't think I'll ever see a frame like that again. I've been glued to the snooker all week.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anyone watched that incredible last frame? After forty five years the Davis / Taylor match has finally been knocked off the front page of snooker's history book.



I think I watched the Davis/Taylor match in 1985, to the end. And yes, I was watching that frame this evening.


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2020)

O’Sullivan won the final 3 frames to win 17-16 too. 
the final should be a cracker


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2020)

Its currently 7-2 in the final. O'Sullivan isn’t even playing very well. 
I hope Wilson can make a match of it


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2020)

Wilson pulled it back to 8-6. O’Sullivan looked very poor. 
but _now 9-6. _


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Aug 2020)

It all depends on which O'Sullivan comes out tomorrow. He can be brilliant or out of it completely.

I appreciate his incredible talent, but he has never been a player I've warmed to.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

I enjoy watching snooker, it's hypnotic, and the mental strength and accuracy which goes into it is seriously impressive.


----------



## PaulB (16 Aug 2020)

My mate who sits next to me in the Kop runs a snooker club and gets some professionals in officially open things and plays a frame or two with his customers so he knows most of them and knows the game like the back of his hand. He has absolutely no time for O'Sullivan who he reckons is a big-headed, money-grabbing misery-guts. We're cheering for Wilson.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2020)

O'Sullivan has never grown up, it's like listening to a child at times. I knew someone who was close to the family at one point and from the things I was told they are not a pleasant lot.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2020)

O'Sullivan has lost the plot, but Ciarán is not playing much better, worse final for a while. I was hoping to see Selby in the final, who's been playing more consistent snooker. I don't think Kieran can spell either.


----------



## Beebo (16 Aug 2020)

15-8. It will be an amazing comeback For Wilson from here. 
It’s quite clear that he’s difficult to like, but a brilliant player.
He doesn’t understand how other professionals can practice for hours and not be as good as him.
His family are all wronguns. His dad was in prison for murder and his mum was in prison for tax evasion.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2020)

That didn't take long, £130 for a ticket for tonight for about 5 minutes of snooker.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2020)

O'Sullivan won with his B game, Wilson never really turned up. A shame, but that's the way it goes.

I played a lot of snooker and it is the strangest game you can play, you just never know how well or not you are going to perform. You can come to a match feeling on top of the world and really up for it and find you can't pot a plant when you pick up a cue. Another day you are down in the dumps, feeling awful and you can't miss.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Anyone watched that incredible last frame? After forty five years the Davis / Taylor match has finally been knocked off the front page of snooker's history book.


No, I have a life ;-)


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> O'Sullivan won with his B game, Wilson never really turned up. A shame, but that's the way it goes.
> 
> I played a lot of snooker and it is the strangest game you can play, you just never know how well or not you are going to perform. You can come to a match feeling on top of the world and really up for it and find you can't pot a plant when you pick up a cue. Another day you are down in the dumps, feeling awful and you can't miss.


I also used to play regular games (twice a week). My best ever break was red-colour-red. I always felt confident but it just never happened.
I recently gave my lovely que to my grandson ... he surely must be better than I was.


----------

